# Thread Policy



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Hello, everyone.

It has been discussed, and basketballboards.net has set up a simple policy.

In the future, when you post, and it can bring up a good discussion, The moderators will keep it in the general discussion board for a week to two weeks then we will have a re-direct link to the respectable conference forum. In the past, the thread was to be moved without a re-direct link. Now with the re-direct link, posters still can access the thread via the General Discussion thread. 

If it is a slow thread, or little replies, the moderators will move it to the respectable conference forum with no re-direct link in the general discussion forum. 

This is the policy. Thanks.

kansasalumn


----------

